
Getting Real: Free Book by 37signals - keesj
http://gettingreal.37signals.com/
======
simon
This is a great book. All of the advice in t is either excellent or at least
thought-provoking. Highly recommended.

Now, that being said, I did order a dead tree version through the Lulu.com
store (very nice store, by the way) and while I love the construction and
print quality of the book, the internal page layout and typography were awful.
And the choice of a glossy black cover shows annoying fingerprints after just
a few minutes.

I'm glad that I've read this book because it has given me motivation to start
something. I'm trying out a couple of ideas right now to see which one I like
and will run with.

So, thanks to the guys at 37Signals, but have someone who knows what they're
doing, help you with layout next time!

------
drop19
The best part of this book in my opinion is the section where they describe
every step they have to take when implementing a new feature. It clarifies the
advice they give about saying 'no' to new requests initially (because even a
seemingly-tiny feature can involve a lot of work to make sure it launches
successfully, you have to focus on the most important, most requested
features).

You can see that principle at work on this site. Over time they'll know what
the most important features to add are based on how we use it.

------
jamiequint
I really enjoyed this book too, you can feel the passion they have coming
through in the writing and its contagious.

------
python_kiss
> Getting Real is staying small and being agile.

I couldn't agree with this more. Businesses that give up control, gain in
mobility what they lose in command. And mobility is the key to innovation in
any startup.

------
bootload
Worth the read. Don't confuse 'simplicity' with lack of features. Read
Simplicity[0] by Joel for an explanation why.

[0] http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2006/12/09.html

------
yaacovtp
Control + minus a dozen times makes reading the online version so much
easier/faster.

------
theoutlander
I owe my perseverance to this book and the team at 37Signals.com !!!

------
tyohn
Insightful ~

